# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Pastrimi nga spyware me malwarebytes

## benseven11

Nje tutorial ithjeshte per perdorimin e malwarebytes.Si fillim nqs nuk e ke ne kompjuter e shkarkon dhe e instalon.
Malwarebytes
http://download.cnet.com/Malwarebyte...=dl&tag=button
Pas instalimit hapet programi dhe azhurnohet(update).
Figura poshte.
Sigurohu qe je i lidhur me internet.

----------


## benseven11

Pasi programi eshte azhurnuar vazhdohet me skanim dhe pastrim si ne figurat poshte.

----------


## benseven11

Perfundimi i skanimit dhe pastrimi.
Pas pastrimit programi mund te kerkoje ti besh ristart(fikesh dhe ndezesh )kompjuterin,per raste kur ka infeksione qe jane te veshtira per tu heq.Klikon ne ok/yes per ristartim kompjuteri.

----------


## POKO

adresa shoku ?

----------


## Gogi

http://download.cnet.com/Malwarebyte...=dl&tag=button

----------


## MI CORAZON

Merri "kockat", gjeneral!  :shkelje syri: 

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 10:16:16 AM, on 4/12/2011
Platform: Windows Vista SP1 (WinNT 6.00.1905)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6001.18565)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNo  tifier.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Contacts\wlcomm.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\ieuser.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbarUser_32.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\BingBar.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\BingApp.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil10i_Ac  tiveX.exe
C:\Users\ana\Pictures\HijackThis.exe
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TY...vilion&pf=cndt
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TY...vilion&pf=cndt
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TY...vilion&pf=cndt
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Int  ernet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {ffb11c0c-da90-4969-a995-8dca2e0fc10a} - (no file)
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Symantec Intrusion Prevention - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton AntiVirus\Engine\18.5.0.125\IPS\IPSBHO.DLL
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.6.6209.1142\s  wg.dll
O2 - BHO: URLRedirectionBHO - {B4F3A835-0E21-4959-BA22-42B3008E02FF} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office14\URLREDIR.DLL
O2 - BHO: Bing Bar Helper - {d2ce3e00-f94a-4740-988e-03dc2f38c34f} - "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\BingExt.dll" (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Bing Bar - {8dcb7100-df86-4384-8842-8fa844297b3f} - "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\BingExt.dll" (file missing)
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNo  tifier.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Google Photos Screensa&ver - res://C:\Windows\system32\GPhotos.scr/200
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office14\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Google Sidewiki... - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_D183  CA64F05FDD98.dll/cmsidewiki.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Se&nd to OneNote - res://C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll/105
O9 - Extra button: Blog This - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Blog This in Windows Live Writer - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Se&nd to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: OneNote Lin&ked Notes - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: OneNote Lin&ked Notes - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O18 - Filter hijack: text/xml - {807573E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\MSOXMLMF.DLL
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\Windows\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Agere Modem Call Progress Audio (AgereModemAudio) - Agere Systems - C:\Program Files\LSI SoftModem\agr64svc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: @dfsrres.dll,-101 (DFSR) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\DFSR.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: GameConsoleService - WildTangent, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP Games\HP Game Console\GameConsoleService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: HP Health Check Service - Hewlett-Packard - c:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Health Check\hphc_service.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - c:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Security Scan Component Host Service (McComponentHostService) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\McAfee Security Scan\2.0.181\McCHSvc.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus (NAV) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton AntiVirus\Engine\18.5.0.125\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (nvsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\SLsvc.exe,-101 (slsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\SLsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: vseamps - Authentium, Inc - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Authentium\AntiVirus5\vseamps.exe
O23 - Service: vsedsps - Authentium, Inc - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Authentium\AntiVirus5\vsedsps.exe
O23 - Service: vseqrts - Authentium, Inc - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Authentium\AntiVirus5\vseqrts.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%ProgramFiles%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)
--
End of file - 9542 bytes


Ad feedback |  
 © 2011 Microsoft Terms PrivacyAbout our adsAdvertise

----------


## benseven11

Thenk ju moj lol.
Hapet hijacku dhe klik do a scan.....
Te rezultatet duhen hequr keto rreshta
Klik dhe fut shenje V-je te katroret para ketyre rreshtave
---
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\BingBar.exe
----
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\BingApp.exe Keto te dyja vec te rendojne browserin.Nuk ke perse i mban perderi sa ke google tolbar
----
 R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {ffb11c0c-da90-4969-a995-8dca2e0fc10a} - (no file)
----
 F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe

---
 O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
-----
O2 - BHO: Bing Bar Helper - {d2ce3e00-f94a-4740-988e-03dc2f38c34f} - "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\BingExt.dll" (file missing)
----
O3 - Toolbar: Bing Bar - {8dcb7100-df86-4384-8842-8fa844297b3f} - "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\BingExt.dll" (file missing)
 -------
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
-----
O23 - Service: @dfsrres.dll,-101 (DFSR) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\DFSR.exe (file missing)
 ------
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
 ------
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
 -----
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (nvsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe (file missing)
---
 O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
----
 O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
---
 O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
----
 O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\SLsvc.exe,-101 (slsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\SLsvc.exe (file missing)
----
 O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
-----
 O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
----
 O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
----
 O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
----
 O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
---
 O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
----
 O23 - Service: @%ProgramFiles%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)
Pasi i ke futur shenje v-je  katroreve para rreshtave si me lart klik ne butonin FIX.

----------


## MI CORAZON

Nuk removen per qamet. (lol)

----------


## benseven11

Po cfare mesazhi te del kur klikon fix....
Perpara se te klikosh ne fix buton te hijacku,mbylli dritaret e hapura te internetit
dmth mbyllet browseri,internet explorer dhe firefoksi nqs e ke hapur.
Nuk e di perse e mban ate visten sp1.Te duhet windows 7
Per visten shumica thone "NO GOOD".

----------


## MI CORAZON

> Po cfare mesazhi te del kur klikon fix....
> Perpara se te klikosh ne fix buton te hijacku,mbylli dritaret e hapura te internetit
> dmth mbyllet browseri,internet explorer dhe firefoksi nqs e ke hapur.


(lol)

pasi check ato qe me the, klikoj fix edhe dritarja e logut behet e bardhe, sikur fshihen te tera. 
Edhe skam hap asnje ditare, as te dhomes ... :shkelje syri: 

Pastaj e bej prape scanning, qe te shoh a jane fshire, edhe ato aty jane. Mbase duhet te fik fare komp edhe ta rindez?

----------


## benseven11

Duhet fikur kompjuteri dhe ndizet.Pasi ke shtypur butonin e ndezjes,mbaj shtypur ne tastjere butonin F8 deri sa te shfaqet nje figure si me poshte ku jepet lista e opsioneve.Te lista e opsioneve duhet zgjedhur opsioni i pare Safe Mode.
Safe Mode eshte zgjedhur(bere select) kur ai merr sfond te bardhe mbrapa si ne figure.Pastaj shtyp enter dhe kompjuteri do futet ne safe mode....
Vazhdon posti tjeter se cfare duhet bere.

----------


## benseven11

Nqs cdo gje eshte bere ne rregull kompjuteri eshte futur ne safe mode dhe behen veprimet si ne figuren 2 dhe 3 per te rregulluar skedaret e sistemit ne vista.
E fillon me pikat 1,2,3ne figuren e dyte dhe vazhdon me figuren 3.Per pasoje do behet nje kontroll i skedareve te sistemit dhe riparohen skedarete demtuar dhe futen skedare qe i mungojne sistemit
per shkak te infeksioneve me trojane spyware..
Pasi skanimi mbaron 100% i behet ristart kompjuterit dhe futesh ne windos normal mode(figura ne postin ne vazhdim).

----------


## benseven11

Futja ne windows normal mode figura me poshte.
Te lista e opsioneve te boot-imit zgjedh "start windows normally"

----------


## MI CORAZON

Ne shqiptaret , per Nene Terezen dhe Benseven11 krenohemi.  :buzeqeshje:  
Si nuk pertove nje here te japesh ndihmen tende o cun! 
Nice!

----------

